# Workout times per day?



## Riot (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi,

I have a question about training frequency. 

For background I work from home and have the ability to train throughout the day for some muscles / excersise anyway.

My question is, if I go to the gym and train shoulders Chest and triceps hard and to failure, later in the day I gain some energy back, is it worth pushing out some extra sets to burn those muscles groups out or should the rest be starting for those muscles straight after the morning workout? 

Just trying to see if I could squeeze more reps out if it would help, or is it just delaying the resting healing and growing needed? 

The main reason I ask is that I see some routines with like 3x decline chest sets, 3x flat type excersises and same for Incline... If I try these I am far too ****ed to get them in u less with so little weight by the time I'm done, if I could do more later in the day I'd be able to add more weight to my sets.

Thanks.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 6, 2019)

Rest, give it a couple days.


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2019)

Have you tried splitting up your volume over more days? So instead of doing those 9 sets for chest on Monday for example, you'd do 6 sets on Monday and 3 sets on Thursday.

I'm the same way, and this is what I do. More frequency over the week to get in the necessary volume.


----------



## Riot (Aug 6, 2019)

Cheers. I will definitely move the other sets to the 2nd workout of the week to make sure I get in all the angles that makes good sense.

But overall, after you have worked yourself to failure in the morning, then let the rest start and don't push out more later that day.


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2019)

I've thought about 2 a days, but life gets in the way. Having to block off time twice per day seems unsustainable, at least for me.


----------



## Riot (Aug 6, 2019)

Benefit of working from home :32 (1):

Also I've been told as I'm starting out to just concentrate on main excersises and not too worry about making sure I hit all the different parts till I've get some big muscles and then fill in the other finer muscles. 
So just flat bench and don't worry about Incline / decline right now.


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2019)

Yeah, if you're just starting out, there's no need to follow some advanced program. Keep it simple for as long as you can.

How long have you been training for, and what have you been doing?


----------



## Riot (Aug 6, 2019)

Trained for general fitness and strength (over size) I have also done some 10k runs and tough mudder style events I have kept fit for.
I've trained on and off for years but only steady the last 3 but these have not been throwing heavy weight around just keeping active. Ive just not been feeding myself right to build any size.


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2019)

If you're a runner/obstacle course racer, and just looking for a little strength/muscle to complement that, you could even use a basic whole body 3x per week program, or upper/lower split. Simple, and won't interfere with your running.


----------



## Riot (Aug 6, 2019)

Looking for a change now though. Wanting to see if I can grow some muscles, I get that my running will slow done but want to see how I go with getting bigger


----------



## DNW (Aug 6, 2019)

I've thought about two a days as well.  It's so easy to get into the mindset that more is better.  People dont realize how easy it is to overtrain though


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2019)

And if you do start training 2x/day, you'd better start eating more, ESPECIALLY carbohydrate.


----------



## Riot (Aug 6, 2019)

Probably looking to run before I walk here I suppose. Stick to once per day but really push it, split excersises between muscle group days and see my progression. Thinking about monitoring my progression I guess I should measure rather than look at weight alone now.

What do you typically measure bicept chest waist thigh? Back, or is this just chest? Also do you flex or not?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Rest and recovery are just as important as training. If you're going to failure on chest, shoulders, and tris, let them ****ers rest and repair before hitting them again.

Measure everything if you like. It's great for record keeping. 

Also, take pictures. It's surprising sometimes, just looking back a few weeks, a month, six months ago, of how much you can grow without realizing it.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 6, 2019)

Do not reinvent the wheel ... choose a split ... there are great workouts listed in other sections ... then do it 1 time per day 4 to 5 times per week ... if you're doing it to failure 1 time per day will be plenty ... then be consistent ... dont miss a workout for 90 days ..  you will make progress ...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 6, 2019)

U always seem to find time for our 2 adays.....:32 (18):




CJ275 said:


> I've thought about 2 a days, but life gets in the way. Having to block off time twice per day seems unsustainable, at least for me.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 6, 2019)

I do 2 a days 3x a week but the second workout is cardio only.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 6, 2019)

If you have the luxury of time on your hands then you can split your workout part in the am and part in the pm. So if your training day consists of chests,  shoulders and tris, you can focus on chest and front delts in the morning, then go back in the evening and hit side delts and triceps. People with the good life do it all the time. Lol! If you're looking to go twice a day then that's how you would split it. You'll also have time to add calves, abs, cardio through out the week. When I was younger living the good life on the beach it's how we always did it. It was great.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 6, 2019)

I wouldn’t split the same muscle am/pm as a normal part of you’re routine. As Seek mentioned, split the routine and do chest in the morning, the rest at night etc.

pay more attention to your effort and failure. This is the variable part. If you only do two sets at max effort and you honestly feel you’re at failure, don’t bother with the third. You’re done.

As you gain strength and muscular endurance you’ll pick up the third set. Either that or your intensity will increase and you’ll burn out in two sets at a higher weight.

The point is to point is to push your muscle to adapt. If you can do it in fewer sets, all the better. The truth is most (I’d not all new people) don’t have the intensity to honestly push themselves to failure in two short sets.

Maybe you’re different but that’s up to you to have the heart to heart conversation with yourself.


----------



## snake (Aug 6, 2019)

bigdog said:


> I do 2 a days 3x a week but the second workout is cardio only.



This works and is sustainable.


----------



## tinymk (Aug 6, 2019)

I would rest brother


----------



## Riot (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I see the point behind not hitting the same muscles again but splitting my excersises could work as sometimes I feel a tired supporting muscle is ruining the main muscle like when triceps are tired and bench gets harder.

I'll see how I go. Properly tracking the weights and reps will help to see how I progress


----------



## Beserker (Aug 6, 2019)

I wouldn’t train the same muscles twice in a day.. if done properly once is enough.  In my youth, I was able to bench, squat, DL 3x a week though... natty at that... ain’t happening now though.  Ditto everyone else’s replies.  Fuel the muscles!


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 7, 2019)

if you do not get 72 hrs rest for that muscle group & it is still sore/DOMS.....Leave it be.  

If not, keep moving forward.


----------



## BlueStreak (Nov 3, 2019)

Rest is more important than you might realize, and if you're not giving your muscles enough downtime, you could end up slowing your progress (or worse). When your body rests, it's actually being super productive.


----------

